# Warning to noobs: Dangers of vaping and driving



## Greyz (4/2/16)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Kayzer (4/2/16)

Thank you. Ventilation is essential.


----------



## E.T. (4/2/16)

Ha ha yes this is quite accurate, the first time I vape a sub ohm device in my car, on every exhale I could not see anything, now I crack a window and only try and "hotbox" my car when stationary, love the weird look a get from non vapers

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (4/2/16)

@Greyz, thanks for posting

Other than the obvious dangers of clouding up your car's interior, i will add the following:

People who fiddle with gadgets and things in their cars (such as cellphones and texting etc) do not deserve to drive on the road. End of story.

All it takes is a second of loss of concentration to potentially put your life *and the life of others* in great danger.

I know about this since a traumatic experience late last year. My wife is lucky to be alive - says her trauma surgeon. I am now extra sensitive to this issue.

Focus on the road guys and girls...

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 16


----------



## zadiac (4/2/16)

You may find the fire dept coming after you when someone phones them and report a burning car....lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NewOobY (4/2/16)

too funny, but agree with @Silver - take care when doing this while driving. I keep my window a tad open to let the vapor escape.


----------



## Greyz (4/2/16)

I took these two pics while sitting at the robots this morning. Tank: TFv4 Juice: Cloud Sauce by @Sprint 
I just love the looks that I get from the other drivers, bet they think it's weed and I'm hotboxing my car @E.T hehehe

That was with the aircon running and the window cracked open a tad. There have been moments when the robot has changed and I didn't see it till the guy behind hooted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (4/2/16)

Greyz said:


> I took these two pics while sitting at the robots this morning. Tank: TFv4 Juice: Cloud Sauce by @Sprint
> I just love the looks that I get from the other drivers, bet they think it's weed and I'm hotboxing my car @E.T hehehe
> 
> That was with the aircon running and the window cracked open a tad. There have been moments when the robot has changed and I didn't see it till the guy behind hooted


Nice , just watch out when someone tries to open your car door and drag you to safety

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NewOobY (4/2/16)

Greyz said:


> I took these two pics while sitting at the robots this morning. Tank: TFv4 Juice: Cloud Sauce by @Sprint
> I just love the looks that I get from the other drivers, bet they think it's weed and I'm hotboxing my car @E.T hehehe
> 
> That was with the aircon running and the window cracked open a tad. There have been moments when the robot has changed and I didn't see it till the guy behind hooted



lol I think the real problem here is people being impatient, camman let us vape in peace - please people.


----------



## shaunnadan (4/2/16)

Silver said:


> @Greyz, thanks for posting
> 
> Other than the obvious dangers of clouding up your car's interior, i will add the following:
> 
> ...



i agree 100%

i have made sure that i have full voice activated integration between my car and phone so that i don't need to touch my phone while im driving.

if i get an email or text its read out aloud for me and 99% of the time i respond back with a call and send a follow up email when i get out of the car. the 1% i use voice to text to respond with a message.


----------



## Greyz (4/2/16)

Sprint said:


> Nice , just watch out when someone tries to open your car door and drag you to safety


Hey if they approach my car and I didn't see them coming. It's not my fault, it's my supplier's fault for making this "cloud sauce".... hehehehehe

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (4/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> lol I think the real problem here is people being impatient, camman let us vape in peace - please people.


Or they think the pot head in front of them is too stoned to notice the robot changed  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (4/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> i agree 100%
> 
> i have made sure that i have full voice activated integration between my car and phone so that i don't need to touch my phone while im driving.
> 
> if i get an email or text its read out aloud for me and 99% of the time i respond back with a call and send a follow up email when i get out of the car. the 1% i use voice to text to respond with a message.


+1 thank Google for android 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (4/2/16)

E.T. said:


> ...love the weird look a get from non vapers



How do you see the non-vapers through that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## E.T. (4/2/16)

Ashley A said:


> How do you see the non-vapers through that?



He he i guess i have good eyes  , no my clouds are not as thick as @Greyz, and i usually crack the window wide open to let all/most of the vapour out, that is when i get the WTF looks.


----------



## Greyz (4/2/16)

E.T. said:


> He he i guess i have good eyes  , no my clouds are not as thick as @Greyz, and i usually crack the window wide open to let all/most of the vapour out, that is when i get the WTF looks.



I call that "venting" - that's when you see the guy next to you give you a heavy "sny"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan (4/2/16)

Greyz said:


> +1 thank Google for android
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



siri and merc bluetooth behave nicely

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (4/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> siri and merc bluetooth behave nicely


Android and my Lex play well together too 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (4/2/16)

Like a Boss


----------



## shaunnadan (4/2/16)

Greyz said:


> Android and my Lex play well together too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Have you looked at chained commands an tasks? Certain processes can be linked

So if I tell Siri to "email beta wifi project 1hour meeting tomorrow "

Beta (my server) will get the email and then cortana will check all the calendars for the members of the wifi project and send a meeting request at a commonly available time slot


----------



## Greyz (4/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Have you looked at chained commands an tasks? Certain processes can be linked
> 
> So if I tell Siri to "email beta wifi project 1hour meeting tomorrow "
> 
> Beta (my server) will get the email and then cortana will check all the calendars for the members of the wifi project and send a meeting request at a commonly available time slot



Now your just showing off LOL Google Now is more than capable of setting appointments/meetings simply by speaking but I haven't tried a chained command. I just upgraded my S6 to Android M on Monday so I that seems like a good challenge for Google Now.

EDIT: hahahahaha I just tried it now and Google failed. Simple commands like "call home" or "email meeting to Nolan tomorrow at 3pm" works fine and the SPlanner app opens and I click save. Chain more into that and Google now shows me the Google search results for the commands. 
Maybe I haven't used it enough for it to learn.


----------



## n00b13 (4/2/16)

VWSA decided that the Bluetooth 'speak' button should be disabled in our market and act as a mute button instead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WARMACHINE (4/2/16)

Greyz said:


> View attachment 44889
> View attachment 44890
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


 Which IS, you driving ?


----------



## shaunnadan (4/2/16)

Greyz said:


> Now your just showing off LOL Google Now is more than capable of setting appointments/meetings simply by speaking but I haven't tried a chained command. I just upgraded my S6 to Android M on Monday so I that seems like a good challenge for Google Now.
> 
> EDIT: hahahahaha I just tried it now and Google failed. Simple commands like "call home" or "email meeting to Nolan tomorrow at 3pm" works fine and the SPlanner app opens and I click save. Chain more into that and Google now shows me the Google search results for the commands.
> Maybe I haven't used it enough for it to learn.




You need to setup Google now (ok Google) to a batch of ifttt recipes

So I have cortana on a desktop do the chain 

So a meeting request recipe is successful if all people have a common free slot

The project group is a specific mailing list 

now If I extend it to wifi project engineers it needs to do an additional time check to find viable working hours between Jhb and China

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrenessaM (5/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Have you looked at chained commands an tasks? Certain processes can be linked
> 
> So if I tell Siri to "email beta wifi project 1hour meeting tomorrow "
> 
> Beta (my server) will get the email and then cortana will check all the calendars for the members of the wifi project and send a meeting request at a commonly available time slot



show off!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Pyro (26/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> i agree 100%
> 
> i have made sure that i have full voice activated integration between my car and phone so that i don't need to touch my phone while im driving.
> 
> if i get an email or text its read out aloud for me and 99% of the time i respond back with a call and send a follow up email when i get out of the car. the 1% i use voice to text to respond with a message.


For what it's worth, the only difference between hands-free and phone in the hand is that you have better mechanical control of the vehicle.

Either way you're driving distracted.

It's pretty damn easy to lose situational awareness if you're carrying a conversation 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

